# boost-python-libs does not install headers



## The_SLain_MAn (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm trying to compile net/libtorrent-rasterbar-16-python from ports but the configure errors out on not finding the boost Python library.  Thing is that I have boost-python-libs-1.52.0 installed but it doesn't seem to include the headers only the .so libraries.

From config.log for libtorrent-rasterbar-16-python http://pastebin.com/vckfvg2f

```
configure:18603: checking whether the Boost::Python library is available
configure:18633: c++ -c -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -I/usr/local/include/python2.7 -I/usr/local/include  conftest.cpp >&5
conftest.cpp:34:36: error: boost/python/module.hpp: No such file or directory
conftest.cpp:35: error: 'boost' has not been declared
conftest.cpp:35: error: 'python' is not a namespace-name
conftest.cpp:35: error: expected namespace-name before ';' token
conftest.cpp:36: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before '(' token
configure:18633: $? = 1
configure: failed program was:
```
What I can see is that they should be in /usr/local/include/boost/python/ but this folder does not exist. I don't see any configuration menu options for adding them so I am quite lost to what I should do to get them installed.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 25, 2013)

Using pkg_info(1)() you can find out which package a file belongs to. As an example we will use the module.hpp file:

```
[CMD]% pkg_info -W /usr/local/include/boost/python/module.hpp[/CMD]
/usr/local/include/boost/python/module.hpp was installed by package boost-libs-1.52.0_2
```

So you just need to reinstall devel/boost-libs to include all the missing precompiled headers.


----------



## The_SLain_MAn (Aug 25, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Using pkg_info(1)() you can find out which package a file belongs to. As an example we will use the module.hpp file:
> 
> ```
> [CMD]% pkg_info -W /usr/local/include/boost/python/module.hpp[/CMD]
> ...


I was pretty sure I had tried that already. But never mind, that did fix it now.


----------

